# Official masterbuilt wood chip kit w/qview for my 40"



## bobbygee (Oct 22, 2010)

Here ya go guys as promised..Very easy to install.I just followed the instructions that came with the replacement kit. Its' official name is the Wood chip retro kit 2010.It lists 20070910,20070110,and 20070110 models but it fits my 20070810.(40" from Sams) I now can achieve plenty of smoke at 225! Make sure you preheat the smoker to burn off the oil from the new metal.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 22, 2010)

OH, that full chip pan looks nice!

How about the chip loader?  Did it get modified also?  From what I remember seeing on the half sized version it was an extra piece of metal riveted on.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> OH, that full chip pan looks nice!
> 
> *How about the chip loader?  Did it get modified also? * From what I remember seeing on the half sized version it was an extra piece of metal riveted on.


That is my question also...

*What is the contact number at Masterbuilt to get the kit... *


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 22, 2010)

I like that .Now just how does one go about getting one and how much? thanks Bill


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 23, 2010)

The kit was free,my smoker is less than 5 months old.The kit does not come with a new chip loader.Have to use the old one that is half sized.I got to figure a way to make it full sized because all the chips are piling up on the far left side of the pan,waste of valuable chip burning/smoldering space.Read thru the related threads http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98724/lack-of-smoke-upgrade-kit   and http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99613/mes-not-producing-smoke to get details on getting one of these bad boys. In a nut shell,call masterbuilt tech support and hopefully all support personnel are informed that this kit fits the 40". Without MBtechguys(Darryl) intervention,they would not have sent me one.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> Without MBtechguys(Darryl) intervention,they would not have sent me one.


He has been good to more than one of us here.

One of the things I have read in old reviews was criticism of Masterbuilts customer service.  I'm not seeing that.  My controller on my four year old MES has died, and the lady at customer service was efficient in finding the right part and shipping it to me.  Cost about $35.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> The kit does not come with a new chip loader.Have to use the old one that is half sized.I got to figure a way to make it full sized because all the chips are piling up on the far left side of the pan,waste of valuable chip burning/smoldering space.


I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.

If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


----------



## sawzall (Oct 23, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.
> 
> If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


The piece in the half size chip loader is spot welded, not riveted...at least on mine. you will just have to grind the welds a bit and it should fall right out.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.
> 
> If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


I just posted some pictures of the chip tray loaders. Here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99348/all-mes-model-numbers


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I just posted some pictures of the chip tray loaders. Here is the link
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99348/all-mes-model-numbers


Looking at those pictures, I'd guess that perhaps all one would have to do is to file off that spot weld in the middle on each side.  I cannot see if there is also a weld near the handle you hold to put it in -- but even if so it is hopefully still just a matter of removing that plate.  Do you agree?


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 24, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Looking at those pictures, I'd guess that perhaps all one would have to do is to file off that spot weld in the middle on each side.  I cannot see if there is also a weld near the handle you hold to put it in -- but even if so it is hopefully still just a matter of removing that plate.  Do you agree?


One more picture of the half wood chip loader. There looks to be a weld on the inside part of this wood loader also. Make certain that the wood chip tray is the large one so you don't put wood chips in and half will go in the tray and the other half will go on the metal plate.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe too much is being made of enlarging the chip loading tray.  You can only burn a hand full of chips anyway, the reason Masterbuilt had the tray reduced is too many owners are loading too many chips causing dark smoke and creosote.  Even the owner instuctions say to use about a cup of chips which is really too much.  If you really are worried about a pile of chips in one spot, turn the tube/handle and dump once it clears the tube opening into the chip burning tray.  You can dump some in front, some in the middle and some toward the end.  I do this with my full length chip tube by placing the chips either in the end/middle/front.  However a pile of smoldering chips and ash is a good thing.  If you dump on top of the same pile, your chips will last longer and you won't have to worry about them burning out.

Regarding the amount of chips for TBS, I start with about 8-10 chips and then add another 8-10 about 10 minutes later, and usually I then can go 30 minutes and add another 10+.  Note my 40" is older 800 watt models so if you have the 1200 watt unit chips may burn faster.  If I am going to use chunks 1x1 or 1x2, I add them after the first 10 min.  I use tongs to drop one or two chunks in, tongs because it is a pain if the tube loader gets hung on a large chunk and you can't open the wood tube loader for 30 to 40 minutes.

Thank goodness for the AMNS it really makes it easy to not have to worry about adding wood chips and tending to the chip/smoke.


----------



## bobbygee (Nov 8, 2010)

I made my chip loader the full version by cutting away the 6 spot welds using a dremel tool.Using a flat screw driver,I pride open between the halfed metal and the holder then used a disk to cut away the weld.Piece of cake.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can now utilize the full width of the chip tray for more smokey goodness.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 9, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> I made my chip loader the full version by cutting away the 6 spot welds using a dremel tool.Using a flat screw driver,I pride open between the halfed metal and the holder then used a disk to cut away the weld.Piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please provide a write up and pics, I would like to add the mod to MES HOT MODS LIST..


----------



## phloxes (Mar 5, 2012)

In the bottom picture it looks as if the bottom of the chip holder is resting directly on the heating element. I just got my kit and that is the case with mine. I worry this will prematurely shorten the life of the element. Any one else have this problem and notice any issues?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2012)

No worries, the Chip Pan Drawer slides into the box and rests on the Flange that will hold it just above the heating element...JJ


----------



## kbeerden (Nov 25, 2013)

Have a 40" as well and need to go with the full tray as the half tray that came with the smoker has rusted through. Where and how can I get this kit ??? I contacted Masterbuilt for a replacement half tray and they sent me a full tray that does not fit the original Wood Chip Lid


----------



## kbeerden (Nov 25, 2013)

How can I get this kit ?

Thanks


----------



## highmiler (Mar 10, 2015)

Where did you purchase the wood chip retro kit? Can't find it online


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 22, 2010)

Here ya go guys as promised..Very easy to install.I just followed the instructions that came with the replacement kit. Its' official name is the Wood chip retro kit 2010.It lists 20070910,20070110,and 20070110 models but it fits my 20070810.(40" from Sams) I now can achieve plenty of smoke at 225! Make sure you preheat the smoker to burn off the oil from the new metal.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 22, 2010)

OH, that full chip pan looks nice!

How about the chip loader?  Did it get modified also?  From what I remember seeing on the half sized version it was an extra piece of metal riveted on.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> OH, that full chip pan looks nice!
> 
> *How about the chip loader?  Did it get modified also? * From what I remember seeing on the half sized version it was an extra piece of metal riveted on.


That is my question also...

*What is the contact number at Masterbuilt to get the kit... *


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 22, 2010)

I like that .Now just how does one go about getting one and how much? thanks Bill


----------



## bobbygee (Oct 23, 2010)

The kit was free,my smoker is less than 5 months old.The kit does not come with a new chip loader.Have to use the old one that is half sized.I got to figure a way to make it full sized because all the chips are piling up on the far left side of the pan,waste of valuable chip burning/smoldering space.Read thru the related threads http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98724/lack-of-smoke-upgrade-kit   and http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99613/mes-not-producing-smoke to get details on getting one of these bad boys. In a nut shell,call masterbuilt tech support and hopefully all support personnel are informed that this kit fits the 40". Without MBtechguys(Darryl) intervention,they would not have sent me one.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> Without MBtechguys(Darryl) intervention,they would not have sent me one.


He has been good to more than one of us here.

One of the things I have read in old reviews was criticism of Masterbuilts customer service.  I'm not seeing that.  My controller on my four year old MES has died, and the lady at customer service was efficient in finding the right part and shipping it to me.  Cost about $35.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 23, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> The kit does not come with a new chip loader.Have to use the old one that is half sized.I got to figure a way to make it full sized because all the chips are piling up on the far left side of the pan,waste of valuable chip burning/smoldering space.


I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.

If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


----------



## sawzall (Oct 23, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.
> 
> If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


The piece in the half size chip loader is spot welded, not riveted...at least on mine. you will just have to grind the welds a bit and it should fall right out.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 23, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I have searched the forum to see if I could find a picture of the half sized chip loader, but no joy.  I did see one at Bass Pro shops a while back.  As I recall, it looked like they had riveted a half sized plate onto a full chip loader.  If that is true, perhaps you could just drill out the rivets and remove the plate.
> 
> If someone posted a picture of a half-sized chip loader, it might help the group to figure it out.


I just posted some pictures of the chip tray loaders. Here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99348/all-mes-model-numbers


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 24, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> I just posted some pictures of the chip tray loaders. Here is the link
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99348/all-mes-model-numbers


Looking at those pictures, I'd guess that perhaps all one would have to do is to file off that spot weld in the middle on each side.  I cannot see if there is also a weld near the handle you hold to put it in -- but even if so it is hopefully still just a matter of removing that plate.  Do you agree?


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## texacajun (Oct 24, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Looking at those pictures, I'd guess that perhaps all one would have to do is to file off that spot weld in the middle on each side.  I cannot see if there is also a weld near the handle you hold to put it in -- but even if so it is hopefully still just a matter of removing that plate.  Do you agree?


One more picture of the half wood chip loader. There looks to be a weld on the inside part of this wood loader also. Make certain that the wood chip tray is the large one so you don't put wood chips in and half will go in the tray and the other half will go on the metal plate.


----------



## deltadude (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe too much is being made of enlarging the chip loading tray.  You can only burn a hand full of chips anyway, the reason Masterbuilt had the tray reduced is too many owners are loading too many chips causing dark smoke and creosote.  Even the owner instuctions say to use about a cup of chips which is really too much.  If you really are worried about a pile of chips in one spot, turn the tube/handle and dump once it clears the tube opening into the chip burning tray.  You can dump some in front, some in the middle and some toward the end.  I do this with my full length chip tube by placing the chips either in the end/middle/front.  However a pile of smoldering chips and ash is a good thing.  If you dump on top of the same pile, your chips will last longer and you won't have to worry about them burning out.

Regarding the amount of chips for TBS, I start with about 8-10 chips and then add another 8-10 about 10 minutes later, and usually I then can go 30 minutes and add another 10+.  Note my 40" is older 800 watt models so if you have the 1200 watt unit chips may burn faster.  If I am going to use chunks 1x1 or 1x2, I add them after the first 10 min.  I use tongs to drop one or two chunks in, tongs because it is a pain if the tube loader gets hung on a large chunk and you can't open the wood tube loader for 30 to 40 minutes.

Thank goodness for the AMNS it really makes it easy to not have to worry about adding wood chips and tending to the chip/smoke.


----------



## bobbygee (Nov 8, 2010)

I made my chip loader the full version by cutting away the 6 spot welds using a dremel tool.Using a flat screw driver,I pride open between the halfed metal and the holder then used a disk to cut away the weld.Piece of cake.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can now utilize the full width of the chip tray for more smokey goodness.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 9, 2010)

BobbyGee said:


> I made my chip loader the full version by cutting away the 6 spot welds using a dremel tool.Using a flat screw driver,I pride open between the halfed metal and the holder then used a disk to cut away the weld.Piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please provide a write up and pics, I would like to add the mod to MES HOT MODS LIST..


----------



## phloxes (Mar 5, 2012)

In the bottom picture it looks as if the bottom of the chip holder is resting directly on the heating element. I just got my kit and that is the case with mine. I worry this will prematurely shorten the life of the element. Any one else have this problem and notice any issues?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2012)

No worries, the Chip Pan Drawer slides into the box and rests on the Flange that will hold it just above the heating element...JJ


----------



## kbeerden (Nov 25, 2013)

Have a 40" as well and need to go with the full tray as the half tray that came with the smoker has rusted through. Where and how can I get this kit ??? I contacted Masterbuilt for a replacement half tray and they sent me a full tray that does not fit the original Wood Chip Lid


----------



## kbeerden (Nov 25, 2013)

How can I get this kit ?

Thanks


----------



## highmiler (Mar 10, 2015)

Where did you purchase the wood chip retro kit? Can't find it online


----------

